# Blasc Installationsproblem



## Paradiselost (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo liebe Leute, 
hoffe dass ihr mir helfen könnt, bin schon total verzweifelt.
Ich nutze Blasc schon lange,doch seit Patch 1.10 hat es sich bei der Datenübertragung an den Server immer wieder aufgehangen, manchmal gings, macnchmal net.
Hatte die automatische Aktualisierung aber immer eingeschaltet!
Dann habe ich mir gedacht es zu deinstallieren und eine neue Version runterzuladen, was ich auch getan habe.
Bei der Installation geht es bis zu "Connecting" und nicht weiter. Meine Firewall hab ich auch schonmal ausgestellt gehabt, obwohl der Blasc Profiler eine Erlaubnis hat.
Wisst ihr einen Rat???
Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus

LG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo Paradiselost,

also der FTP-Server rennt und auch sonst sind diesbezüglich keine Problem bekannt im Moment. Um es selbst zu testen, hab ich grad mal die Installation auf einem PC getestet, lief einwandfrei.


----------



## Paradiselost (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo, ja ist klar das bei euch alles funktioniert, aber bei mir leider net, das ist mein prob ^^
Diesbezüglich bräuchte ich ein wenig Hilfe, vermisse mein Blasc
LG


----------



## Grumly (7. Juni 2006)

Paradiselost schrieb:


> Hallo, ja ist klar das bei euch alles funktioniert, aber bei mir leider net, das ist mein prob ^^
> Diesbezüglich bräuchte ich ein wenig Hilfe, vermisse mein Blasc
> LG



Hiho,

hab mich eben hier angemeldet und hab Blasc gleich gezogen, hab nun leider aber das selbe problem wie du...Hilfe?


----------



## Thos (9. Juni 2006)

Grumly schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> hab mich eben hier angemeldet und hab Blasc gleich gezogen, hab nun leider aber das selbe problem wie du...Hilfe?



Kann dazu leider nix sagen, da Blasc bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert :-)


----------



## Grumly (11. Juni 2006)

Thos schrieb:


> Kann dazu leider nix sagen, da Blasc bei mir einwandfrei funktioniert :-)



warum postest du dann?

Hab das Problem leider immer noch...Installation klappt mal, mal wieder nicht, zum starten hab ich das Programm aber immer noch nicht bekommen! Hilfe?


----------



## joshivince (11. Juni 2006)

Wie es scheint will sich keiner um das Problem kümmern... bei mir kommt auch kein Connect zustande. Siehe anderer Thread. Echt scheiße sowas...


----------



## Madrox (12. Juni 2006)

also bei mir ist das so: 
nach der "erfolgreichen" installation hab ich in meinem BLASCprofiler keine einzige datei. und in dem ordner BLASC im wow verzeichnis gibs nur die uninstall.exe

da stimmt doch was nicht?


----------



## Akarr (12. Juni 2006)

Hallo

Kann das bestätigen, habe das selbe Problem! "D:\World of Warcraft\BLASC" enthält nur die Datei "Uninstall.exe", und "D:\World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler" ist komplett leer!

So Long


----------



## Dödel (12. Juni 2006)

hi

das stimmt das da was nicht i.o. sein kann ich habe genau das selbe problem.
kann es sein das man hier nur das update ziehen kann und net das hauptprogramm, es kommt mir so vor?


----------



## Akarr (12. Juni 2006)

Jo genau an sowas hab ich auch gedacht....

Oder aber der Installer saugt die Dateien nicht schön...

EDIT:
Startmenu-Einträge und Desktop-Verknüpfungen werden erstellt. Tippe daher auf letzteres...


----------



## Harag (12. Juni 2006)

Grumly schrieb:


> warum postest du dann?
> 
> Hab das Problem leider immer noch...Installation klappt mal, mal wieder nicht, zum starten hab ich das Programm aber immer noch nicht bekommen! Hilfe?



Ich habe ebenfalls dieses Problem.
Auch mein Blasc konnte seit längerem nicht richtig uploaden, weshalb ich versucht habe eine neue Version zu bekommen.
Ich hatte den alten Client nicht deinstalliert, sondern direkt darüber installiert, funktionierte auch ohne Fehlermeldung, jedoch startete nach der Installation nicht wie sonst die Konfiguration.
Also nachgesehen und ... aha ... die Konfig exe war nicht vorhanden, also komplett deinstalliert und neu drauf ... seit dem ist nach angeblich erfolgreicher Installation nur die Uninstall.exe im Blasc Ordner.
Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass bei der installation nicht wie sonst das nachgeladene Paket entpackt wurde.
In der Firewall war auch noch der Eintrag zur Erlaubnis vorhanden, auch ein genehmigen von sämtlichen IP Verkehr (TCP und UDP) hat nix geholfen.

Aber ich habe die Lösung für unser aller Problem ... hier die Auswertung des TCP Streams:
220 ProFTPD 1.3.0 Server (Planet-Multiplayer FTP Server) [82.149.224.54]
USER anonymous
331 Anonymous login ok, send your complete email address as your password.
PASS IEUser@
230 Anonymous access granted, restrictions apply.
SIZE /sites/rpg24/BLASC/BLASC.exe
550 SIZE: Operation not permitted

Damit sollte das Thema innerhalb kurzer Zeit als erledigt gelten oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist wohl was mit den Dateirechten auf dem FTP Server nicht ganz in Ordnung -> bitte fixen ^^.

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## Dödel (12. Juni 2006)

ist schon komisch muß ich sagen ich hatte jetzt schon ne weile das progi nicht mehr drauf weil ich damals schon probleme mit hatte, ich dachte das sie es vieleicht mal hin bekommen haben sieht  mir aber nicht so aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harag (12. Juni 2006)

Dödel schrieb:


> ist schon komisch muß ich sagen ich hatte jetzt schon ne weile das progi nicht mehr drauf weil ich damals schon probleme mit hatte, ich dachte das sie es vieleicht mal hin bekommen haben sieht  mir aber nicht so aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das hat nix mit dem Programm an sich zu tun, einfach mal mein Post lesen!
Das Installationsfile ist ein klassischer Installer der nur die Installation initialisiert, einige wenige Sachen im Bauch hat und das meiste selbst aus dem Internet nachlädt. Deshalb will der Installer auch gleich Internetzugriff, was ne Firewall auch gleich meldet.

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## Akarr (12. Juni 2006)

Harag schrieb:


> Deshalb will der Installer auch gleich Internetzugriff


Hat er auch, er fordert auch die Files an, nur werden die ihm leider verwehrt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dödel (12. Juni 2006)

habe ich gesehen was du da geschrieben hast ich hoff mal das sie bald mal was machen das wieder alles geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harag (12. Juni 2006)

Akarr schrieb:


> Hat er auch, er fordert auch die Files an, nur werden die ihm leider verwehrt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja genau ... genau das was ich weiter oben schon geschrieben hatte ^^

Und leider ist gerade kein Admin online:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß
Chrissi


----------



## Akarr (12. Juni 2006)

Genau, sry ^^

Hmm, manuell kann man die dateien herunterladen... z.B. ftp://ftp.planet-multiplayer.de/sites/rpg24/BLASC/BLASC.exe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harag (12. Juni 2006)

Akarr schrieb:


> Genau, sry ^^
> 
> Hmm, manuell kann man die dateien herunterladen... z.B. ftp://ftp.planet-multiplayer.de/sites/rpg24/BLASC/BLASC.exe
> 
> ...



Ja und dann? Willste jetzt raten welche Files er noch runterladen wollen würde?!?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wenistens haste Einsatz gezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harag (12. Juni 2006)

Akarr schrieb:


> *gg* Krieg ich dafür nen Keks?



hmmm .... na gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gna (12. Juni 2006)

BLASCConfig.exe und tmp/BLASCProfiler.lua


----------



## Akarr (12. Juni 2006)

gna schrieb:


> BLASCConfig.exe und tmp/BLASCProfiler.lua


... und noch einige mehr...

liegt zwar soviel ich weiss alles in den ordner BLASC/ und BLASC/tmp/ aber da ist leider kein listing möglich...

vllt kann ja mal wer mit ner funktionierenden version eine liste aller dateien posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madrox (12. Juni 2006)

also bei mir ist das so, wenn ich BLASC benutzen möchte dann soll mir das auf der Webseite auch angeboten werden und ich muss nicht erst noch danach suchen. das finde ich misslungen.


----------



## Akarr (12. Juni 2006)

Jo ich bin hier auch nur am rumbasteln....

Am liebsten wär mir natürlich, die Entwickler würden das Problem beheben, oder sich zumindest mal zu Wort melden!


----------



## Elmar (12. Juni 2006)

hallo, 

Ich habe Problemme bei der Installation von Blasc Client ... 

Ich klicke normal auf Blasc installaler und nach dem Installieren kommt immer ein Windows Fehler hier ein Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß nicht mehr was ich machen soll ... er will es nicht Installieren und bricht es immerwieder ab ;(
Ich hatte es einmal geschaft zu installieren dann waren aber keine Daten im Ordner grml ...

Hat vielleicht einer eine Version von Plasc die nicht als Install Datei ist, sondern in einem Zip mit vollständigen Daten das ich mir das Manuel reinkopieren kann?

Ich hoffe mir kann einer Helfen das wäre echt korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruss

Elmar


----------



## Akarr (12. Juni 2006)

Wie du hier in dem Thread lesen kannst, haben wir alle ein ähnliches Problem....

btw: das teil heist Blasc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (13. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

ich schau mir das grad mal an und geb das ggd. an unsere Server-Admins weiter.

*Update:*

Ich hab euch mal eine Standalone-Version aufgesetzt, versucht es mal mit der, alles was da nicht enthalten ist, bekommt ihr über Update. z.B. der Profiler.

Link: BLASC_Setup_Standalone.exe


----------



## Grumly (13. Juni 2006)

Vielen Dank! Mit der Standalone Version hatte ich jetzt keine Probleme mehr, Blasc läuft endlich :-)


----------



## Harag (13. Juni 2006)

ja funktioniert! Danke.


----------



## Madrox (13. Juni 2006)

JA sehr schön! funktioniert prima. 
und auf gehts =)


----------



## Cerrillio (14. Juni 2006)

Jo danke für den link aber trotzdem solltet ihr den link auf eurer seite nochmal überprüfen da stimmt was nicht mir hatte auch das problem habs runtergeladen und der ordner war leer ausser uninstall


----------



## Rasha (15. Juni 2006)

hiho hatte das selbe prob, aber nu gehts ja wieder =)

ich frag mich aber nur wieso ihr die "standalone" nicht auch einfach innen dl-bereich stellt. 

so würden sich doch sicherlich einige leute das rumgeärger sparen...


----------



## Wishblade (18. Juni 2006)

hab jetzt auch die standalone verison drauf allerding probleme damit wenn ich die aktualisierten daten an den herold senden will macht er es zwar aber es wird nicht aktualisiert, mache ich da was falsch ? wen ich es nämlich manuell hochlade über die seite dann gehts..............


----------

